# Activision-Blizzard’s Profits Double, Clock in at $1.1 Billion



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Activision-Blizzard’s Profits Double, Clock in at $1.1 Billion*










There’s absolutely no doubt who the big kid on the block is, as the mega-publisher Activision-Blizzard flexes its muscles with $1.1 billion in annual profits. This makes for net profits that more than double what they did last year.

When looking at 2011, the company raked in $4.76 billion, which boasts an annual increase when compared to the prior year’s $4.45 billion in revenue. What is even more shocking is net profits, which more than doubled from $418 million in 2010 to over $1.08 billion in 2011.

Activision-Blizzard also did incredibly well in the digital space with $1.6 billion in sales, making up approximately 34% of the company’s total sales.

With juggernaut franchises like _Call of Duty _and _World of Warcraft,_ it should come as no surprise that the company is doing quite well for itself. And with _Diablo III,_ a new _Call of Duty_ and many others set release later this year, there’s little reason to believe that their streak of success will run out any time soon.

Source: PSLS


----------



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

I love ATVI but that stock doesn't move at all!


----------

